# good detailing company in glasgow area



## kenny.c (May 4, 2006)

hi there,
as the title.....i dont have time of late too busy with work,
any suggestions would be appreciated.

cheers kenny


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Contact JJ_

He owns a detail company in Glasgow


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Also Jim TT


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

CraigM aswell theres a good few in the glasgow area and ayrshire area


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

kenny.c said:


> hi there,
> as the title.....i dont have time of late too busy with work,
> any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> cheers kenny


I am in Glasgow...Just give me a shout Kenny only to happy to help:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

good to swee ya back on the forums boss


----------

